# Aquatic mosses emersed



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Who has grown aquatic mosses emersed? Id love to see some pics, I have seen some in the past and they looked absolutely georgous. NOT JAVA of course, like erect, taiwan, singapor...etc.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll try and take some pics today.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

ah, cant wait! Im thinkin about ordering some if it looks good and does good in vivs... crossing my fingers


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*riccia fluitans - liverwort*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Amano Moss* (check with Ghazanfar)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dmartin72, you must have some INTENSE lighting if you're growing Riccia on the floor of your viv!! In the aquarium, I always had trouble with riccia until I got CF lights and used CO2. I never did try to grow it emersed. Guess I should give it a try.

Edit: Is the Amano moss named after THE Takashi Amano?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nothing special with the light. It must be grown at the waters edge or in a very damp area.

You guessed it...Takashi Amano.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Aw man, I wish I had better lighting set up, I'd love to steal some of the ricca from you david, lol. Maybe when I get my greenhouse tank up and running, I'll let the various mosses just tanks over parts...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice Riccia...I love the contrast of the leuc on it. A shot worthy of a photo contest! Not one running now that I know of though.

Bill


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

hows the growth rate for them?
They look grate, I have a littlebit of riccia and its growing pretty fast.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Nothing special with the light. It must be grown at the waters edge or in a very damp area.
> 
> You guessed it...Takashi Amano.


..was obtained from Mr. Amano personally by me - grown out and now
David has the entire stock


----------

